# My Staffie Josh



## maitestar (Mar 31, 2010)

I just wanted to show you my 3 darlings. So here is the first one:

Brittstaff Are You Kidding Me 'Josh':

My life, my heart, my soul. He means the world to me. Sometimes he's just a big pain in the..... But then again, he is a real Terriër.




























And with my son Bryan:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He is darling; I just love his markings!


----------

